
An Ontology of Technological Dynamics - dredmorbius
https://ello.co/dredmorbius/post/klsjjjzzl9plqxz-ms8nww
======
dredmorbius
Born out of a frustration with existing classifications and ontologies of
technology, and in looking for a _dynamics-based_ ontology.

